# Wald Axle Mount Kickstand



## TR6SC (Jul 5, 2018)

Looking for one of these beauties.
PM me please, AM or PM. The lines are open!


----------



## Gordon (Jul 5, 2018)

For 26 inch wheel?


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jul 5, 2018)

I have one Mike, call me


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 20, 2018)

Still looking. The bike it's for is a 28" wheeled Swift. What with the rod brakes and the chaincase bracketry, there's no room for a conventional sidestand.


----------



## Miyata FL. (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Andrsnantiquities (Dec 15, 2018)

New to the site, again.. Was here years ago but I'm back. And I happen to have a kickstand same as your looking for if you're still looking.


----------

